# EMSISO eDrive



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

thanks guys!))


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Ai! said:


> thanks guys!))


Actually you got your answer, I suspect. Nobody here, that read your post, has any experience with them or, as I have, never heard of the place.

You might solicit more response if you added your location to your user control panel (CP) so it shows in the info box at the upper right of your posts. Also an introduction or statement of why you're interested in it. Past AC experience? Which mating motor? What vehicle? That sort of thing


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Ai! said:


> thanks guys!))


EMSISO is a rather unique word and would be easy to search for other threads mentioning it here. I just did that and didn't find any other thread besides yours. In other words, no one here has used it and, frankly, to my eye it looks kind of like it belongs on a forklift or golf cart.


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys!

I have almost no experience with EV, but planning a big opening in my life. I have a donor vehicle (isuzu vehicross 175 limited) and big ideas about electrifying it. So I hope I'll post my project progress on this forum soon.


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

Do you have any EV clubs in Russia to talk to in person ? If they had close to a 144 volts an 750 amps , I'd be looking hard at them very hard . Well , if I wasn't stuck on DC .


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

epyon said:


> Do you have any EV clubs in Russia to talk to in person ? If they had close to a 144 volts an 750 amps , I'd be looking hard at them very hard . Well , if I wasn't stuck on DC .


I quess I'm only one up here.. There are may be some people interested in EV building or conversions in other cities, but I don't know them. EVs are hard to find in our country, but Teslas's model S are pretty god damn selling in many places and they are almost a new trend.. So I need to build a car that will be faster and cheaper))) This is the target for me for 2014-2015 year.

edit. Here is the link to interesting forum (russian lang) http://electricmobile.org.ua/forum/index.php


----------

